

Social Login Buttons aren't worth it - geerlingguy
http://blog.mailchimp.com/social-login-buttons-arent-worth-it/

======
duiker101
I agree that social logins are not worth it, I am usually against this things.
But I think neither the fix might be worth it. You are now basically telling
everyone which email addresses are in your database and which not. I am not
sure this a great thing. But I would like to hear other people's opinion also
since I am no expert in the topic.

